# MTB - Trial & Federgabeln



## hunter0815 (25. Mai 2004)

Hey Leute,

es wurde schon oft diskutiert, aber schlauer daraus geworden bin ich nicht Wer von euch trialt denn nu mit ner Federgabel und vor Allem mit welcher   Sind Luftgabeln zu empfehlen? Man sieht doch immer öfter Trialer mit Federgabel finde ich.
Ich fahre einen sehr kleinen Cannondale-MTB-Rahmen und überlege schon seit längerem mir eine Federgabel zu besorgen. Mir bringt es am meisten Fun, wenn ich mit dem Bike alles machen kann. Obwohl ich schon primär triale.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (25. Mai 2004)

Also dass man immer mehr Trialer mit Federgabeln sieht, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Außer Jeff Lenosky und Ryan Leech fallen mir jetzt auf anhieb auch in den Vidz keine ein. Ansonsten fährt hier glaube ich niemand mit ner Federgabel, weil die zu schwer und zu anfällig sind und außerdem der direkte Kontakt zum Bike und zum Hindernis verloren geht. 
Also wenn du nicht gerade vom Rheuma, oder irgendeiner anderen Gelenkskrankheit geplagt bist, dann sehe ich für eine Federgabel keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (25. Mai 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Also dass man immer mehr Trialer mit Federgabeln sieht, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Außer Jeff Lenosky und Ryan Leech fallen mir jetzt auf anhieb auch in den Vidz keine ein. Ansonsten fährt hier glaube ich niemand mit ner Federgabel, weil die zu schwer und zu anfällig sind und außerdem der direkte Kontakt zum Bike und zum Hindernis verloren geht.
> Also wenn du nicht gerade vom Rheuma, oder irgendeiner anderen Gelenkskrankheit geplagt bist, dann sehe ich für eine Federgabel keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Levelboss 1065 (25. Mai 2004)

So siehts wohl aus...


----------



## hunter0815 (25. Mai 2004)

ich hab wohl in letzter Zeit zuviele Videos der besagten Leute geguckt    

Deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass sich hier vielleicht noch mehr mit Federgabeln tummeln   

cya


----------



## soma (25. Mai 2004)

Joah, ich mach das und find's auch recht genial  Nur meine jetzige ist mir ein wenig schwer. Werd mir, sobald das Kleingeld stimmt, ne Manitou Skareb holen. Soll ziemlich steif und auch sehr leicht sein.

so denn

soma


----------



## hunter0815 (26. Mai 2004)

und welche Skareb hast du vor zu nehmen?


----------



## Urlauber (26. Mai 2004)

Wenn, dann nur ne Z2 Superfly. die is leicht, (Luftgabel) und 65mm reichen auch. und dann is sie auch noch steif und robust


----------



## doc-trialer (26. Mai 2004)

uuui, da muss ich doch auch mal was dazu sagen.

also ich fahr jetz seit gut zwei jahren 26zoll mit federgabel. und ich muss sagen es ist fett! bin seit gut 8 jahren trialer und habe alles durch, vom monty x-lite über devil über echo. fahre hauptsächlich shows und city. für den einsatzzweck unschlagbar! auch im naturtrial-bereich komme ich besser klar. an das anfangs "wabbelige" grfühl gewöhnt man sich schnell. 
gabel: manitou elite,aluschaft,super-strong-federn...


also ich kanns nur empfehlen...


----------



## hunter0815 (26. Mai 2004)

ach jetzt kommen Sie doch rausgekrochen, die Federgabel-Trialer   

Ich überlege seit längerem schon und ziele eher auf eine Luftgabel ab. Die Skareb gefällt mir da schon sehr gut.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Duke SL gemacht? Ist die steif genug?


----------



## soma (26. Mai 2004)

hunter0815 schrieb:
			
		

> und welche Skareb hast du vor zu nehmen?



Also entweder werde ich die Elite oder die  Super nehmen. Wobei mir die Super doch noch am besten gefällt, weil diese noch das LockOut besitzt  Die Platinum ist auch genial wegen nochmals weniger Gewicht, nur leider zahlt man da wieder ein _wenig_ mehr^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (26. Mai 2004)

mikey mayhem fährt auch treil mit ner federgabel. von fox. ich hab keine ahnung von foxgabeln un weiß net welche das us. in der regel sin die dinger aber saugeil un sauteuer.
brocht ma eh net...


----------



## aramis (26. Mai 2004)

Trialbezogen kann ich nix dazu sagen. Aber allgemein sind Fox-Gabeln another level, was die Qualität, Haltbarkeit etc. angeht.


----------



## billi (26. Mai 2004)

mit lockout würd ich net fahren , da machste alles kapput


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (27. Mai 2004)

Soweit ich informiert bin sind die Lockouts nicht für Trial geeignet. Die sind schon bei normalem fahren stärkerer Beanspruchung nicht gewachsen. Deshalb soll man die auch nur zum bergauf fahren einsetzen und dann gleich wieder rausmachen.


----------



## trail-kob (27. Mai 2004)

hunter0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ach jetzt kommen Sie doch rausgekrochen, die Federgabel-Trialer
> 
> Ich überlege seit längerem schon und ziele eher auf eine Luftgabel ab. Die Skareb gefällt mir da schon sehr gut.
> 
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Duke SL gemacht? Ist die steif genug?




bevor ich trial so richtig anfing habe ich ein dual race mit duke sl gefahren ... zusammen mit marin 5.0 rahmen ... ist eine feine und seeeehr wenidige kombination jedoch muss ich sagen ist das alles nichts zum trialn und hat damit auch nicht das geringste zu tun... die  federgabel bringt NUR NACHTEILE...


----------



## hunter0815 (28. Mai 2004)

schon klar, dass es vom Grundsatz her leichter ist, ohne Federgabel zu trialen. Ich finde es ist aber doch anspruchsvoller und man hat noch mehr Möglichkeiten. 

Ich werd´s auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Wenn´s zum trialen nix taugt, bau ich die Gabel eben nur dran, wenn ich in die Berge fahre. Da muss ich mir nur was wegen dem Steuersatz überlegen.

Ich habe mich schon fast entschlossen die Fox Float RLC zu nehmen. Wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Gabel hat, nur raus damit.   
Vielleicht empfiehlt ja auch jemand eher eine andere Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adonai (29. Mai 2004)

h3h3h3 ihr nennt alle gründe die sich beseitigen lassen... in wirklichkeit will nur jeder sein bike so leicht wie möglich halten und ein kilo oder so sparen 

also ich bin schon ein paar mal mit federgabel rumgeheizt und eigentlich is das sogar richtig entspannend wenn man so auf dem vorderrad hüpft und die feder schön federt

also ich könnte mir vorstellen das ich mit einer richtig harten (nicht starren) federgabel auch bis zu einem kilo mehrgewicht hinnehmen könnte, is nur die frage offen ob son ding nicht zu schnell bricht

so on


----------



## Sanitoeter (29. Mai 2004)

moment..ich dachte ryan leech sein bike würde auch ein pasaaaar kilo mehr wiegen, als "normale" 26" trial bikes...  was fährt der denn für ne Gabel?

Und wer hatte nochmal in seiner signatur, dass es nicht aufs gewicht drauf ankommt, sondern auf die technik? 

  wir wolln die ärzte sehn, wir wollen die ärzte sehn, wir wollen, wir wollen die ärzte sehn...*fg*


----------



## Reini (30. Mai 2004)

das war ich, aber bei mir passt die technik auch nicht


----------



## hunter0815 (11. Juni 2004)

so jetzt ist es passiert. Seit gestern fahre ich mit einer Fox Float RLC.
Mein erster Eindruck:

Die Rahmengeometrie hat sich natürlich verändert. Zu meinem Erstaunen funktionieren endlich Pedal Kicks, was wohl an der veränderten Gewichtsverteilung liegt. Ich habe jetzt ein besseres Gefühl auf dem Hinterrad. Hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht. 

Zu der Gabel an sich muss ich nicht viel sagen. Sie ist sehr steif und lässt sich durch die Erhöhung des Luftdrucks schön straff abstimmen. 

Ich bin begeistert, wobei ich mich natürlich noch etwas an die Gabel gewöhnen muss.  Es ist schon ungewohnt, wenn man 7 Jahre lang mit Starrgabel gefahren ist


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juni 2004)

also ich sags mal so: für alle die Trial als eine art Funsport betreiben und lieber n bißchen in der city rollbunny machen wollen und generell eher stret fahren ist ne federgabel bestimmt optimal, aber für die trialer, die ernsthaft Trial als Sport betreiben und die ihre Technik verbessern wollen, bzw. auch ernsthaft Wettkämpfe fahren kommt natürlich eine Starrgabel in frage, ich weiß auch gar was ne federgabel an nem trialbike verlohren hat...is teuer schwer und bestimmt auch totaler Mist, gerade beim antippen oder anderen coolen techniken, auf die ich nie verzichten wollte!!


----------



## biketrialer (11. Juni 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also ich sags mal so: für alle die Trial als eine art Funsport betreiben und lieber n bißchen in der city rollbunny machen wollen und generell eher stret fahren ist ne federgabel bestimmt optimal, aber für die trialer, die ernsthaft Trial als Sport betreiben und die ihre Technik verbessern wollen, bzw. auch ernsthaft Wettkämpfe fahren kommt natürlich eine Starrgabel in frage, ich weiß auch gar was ne federgabel an nem trialbike verlohren hat...is teuer schwer und bestimmt auch totaler Mist, gerade beim antippen oder anderen coolen techniken, auf die ich nie verzichten wollte!!


----------



## hunter0815 (11. Juni 2004)

da muss ich dir natürlich Recht geben. Für mich ist Trial einfach nur Fun. Ich hab weder Zeit noch Lust mich auf Wettkämpfe vorzubereiten. Außerdem bin ich ja schon fast Opa mit meinen 25 Jahren  

Gelegentlich hab ich auch mal Lust ´n Berg runterzuknattern


----------



## biketrialer (11. Juni 2004)

endlich ma erwachsene leute..........  
toto


----------



## biketrialer (11. Juni 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also ich sags mal so: für alle die Trial als eine art Funsport betreiben und lieber n bißchen in der city rollbunny machen wollen und generell eher stret fahren ist ne federgabel bestimmt optimal, aber für die trialer, die ernsthaft Trial als Sport betreiben und die ihre Technik verbessern wollen, bzw. auch ernsthaft Wettkämpfe fahren kommt natürlich eine Starrgabel in frage, ich weiß auch gar was ne federgabel an nem trialbike verlohren hat...is teuer schwer und bestimmt auch totaler Mist, gerade beim antippen oder anderen coolen techniken, auf die ich nie verzichten wollte!!




herr koch , am we is f.meer angesagt  
toto


----------



## hunter0815 (12. Juni 2004)

das ist jetzt mein allroundbike, bis jetzt kann ich nur Vorteile an der Federgabel finden, Nachteile sind bis jetzt auch beim Trialen noch keine zu nennen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adonai (12. Juni 2004)

jo sieht doch fat aus zum streeten und zum street-trialen auch


----------



## soma (14. Juni 2004)

Ja, wirklich mal eine sehr geniale Gabel, die recht gut zu deinem gelben Rahmen passt 
Was genau ist das denn jetzt für eine FOX (Talas, Vanilla) und was musstest du dafür hinblättern??


----------



## hunter0815 (14. Juni 2004)

Danke!   

Das ist jetzt ne Fox Float 100 RLC ´04. Nach einigen Testfahrten muss ich sagen, dass ich die Fork garantiert nicht wieder abbaue


----------

